

A Murder Suspect Asked Siri Where He Should Hide His Roommate - Shivetya
http://time.com/3106407/murder-siri-hide-body-roommate/

======
rubyrescue
For the HN crowd, the buried lede is that the flashlight stores location
information when in-use.

~~~
weaksauce
You sure that it stores that or does it just store the fact that the
flashlight was on in some log somewhere on the device. I could see the usage
statistics of pretty much anything being stored in /var/log/<app access log>
and then cross referenced with the location information that the phone already
stores. The likely just correlated the two... in fact the location information
is likely on no mater what and they could have used that anyway.

------
sp332
Actually, he probably didn't. He has an iPhone 4 which doesn't even support
Siri. [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/08/murder-suspect-
asked...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/08/murder-suspect-asked-siri-
where-to-hide-my-roommate/)

~~~
37prime
Where in the Ars Technica article does it say if the suspect has an iPhone 4?

~~~
sp332
Sorry, it was linked and discussed in the comments there. Source is
[http://gainesville-
florida.yourlocalnews.us/index.php?zfcate...](http://gainesville-
florida.yourlocalnews.us/index.php?zfcategory=ABC%2020%20WCBJ%20News&zftitle=+Bravo+Trial+Day+7%3A+%22I+Need+To+Hide+My+Roommate.%22)

------
cratermoon
No, Pedro Bravo Didn’t Ask Siri Where to Stash His Roommate’s Body:
[http://www.wuft.org/news/2014/08/13/no-pedro-bravo-didnt-
ask...](http://www.wuft.org/news/2014/08/13/no-pedro-bravo-didnt-ask-siri-
where-to-stash-his-roomates-body)

------
mikehc
"Gainesville Police Department detective Matt Goeckel said the flashlight on
Bravo’s phone had also been used on nine occasions that night, for a total of
48 minutes"

How can they get this information? I would definitely like to see what my
phone has stored about me.

~~~
luos
If you have an android and enabled some kind of feature by mistake (like me, I
always say no for these but it has my location, even when I was abroad) you
can see the log here:

[https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0](https://maps.google.com/locationhistory/b/0)

------
Crito
I suppose it is a testament to Apple's ability to design for usability that
people so profoundly stupid are able to use their products..

